# How to edit photo using GIMP?



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2010)

You can't edit blurry photos to make them sharp.


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 26, 2010)

It's an ad lol


----------



## maxcommodity1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Delete unwanted items*

Despite all of your talents as a photographer, outside factors, disruptive, can come to spoil your images. Tourists and electric pollute the landscape, waste abandoned on a beach immaculate, buttons or the imperfections on a face or just dust on the sensor of your camera or on a poorly cleaned. 

The advantage with digital is that you can cheat, and that with a little patience, it is easy enough to clean a picture of all these troublesome elements. 

*Step 1: Prepare the cloning tool *

A landscape postcard (an idyllic beach with a fishing boat) would probably be even more heavenly without waste on the white sand and tourists. Do not worry, we will in a few clicks get rid of it. For this, we use the cloning tool, which is denoted by an icon shaped stamp which can duplicate parts of an image to copy them to another place.
To clone a portion of the image that we named source, just click above by holding down the Ctrl key. Go on then where you want the copy, the destination, and click again, it's magic! If you move the mouse click now supported, the source moves parallel to the destination. Proceeding by successive clicks, you always clone from the same source.
To delete the pieces of wood and plastic bags that litter the sand, set a hard brush (Circle) with a diameter slightly greater than the object to remove and with an opacity of 100%. Zoom in and click on the virgin sand near by holding the Ctrl key to identify a source. Click on the item to delete and, without releasing the click, drag it to buffer the blur.

*Step 2: Disappear tourists *

To eliminate the tourists do the same, but this time by successive keys, with a soft brush on board (Circle Fuzzy) and average opacity so that your patches are not too visible. Vary source constantly taking care to respect the line of the waves and the different shades of the sea Stop the body parts in front of the boat.
To create the right side of the boat hidden by tourists, you'll choose the Selection tool to select hands and the left side of the boat to the center, roughly. Then go to the Edit menu, click Copy first, then Paste. The selection appears in a rectangle surrounded by yellow dots. Reverse the tool with the Flip, and then with the Move tool, position it so as to reconstitute a full boat. Click outside the selection rectangle to select and merge the image. 

Repeat the cloning tool and polish your trick by removing body parts and erasing the remaining solder in the middle of the boat.


----------

